# TV Clone mode on ATI Mobility



## prompter (Nov 8, 2006)

Dell Latitude D600, Windows XP Pro sp2 and Compaq Presario 720US with Windows XP Home sp2
Both notebooks have an ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 with the latest drivers.

There have been no software or hardware changes made to either notebook prior to experiencing the following problem.

Here's the question first: How can I overide the computers need to check my S-Video connection on my notebook in order to allow video out put?

I have been using the TV Clone mode in Display properties without fail by connecting to the S-video output, going to Display properties and clicking on the TV tab to turn it green.

What the ATI site recommends is that you have the TV plugged in and ON, in order for the Display properties to show that something is connected. However, some displays (TV monitors) are not internally terminated, so when I go into display properties, the TV section says "not connected". What I've found is that you can put a 75ohm terminator at the end of your S-Video cable to fool the computer into thinking something is connected and allow you to send video through the S-Video output on the notebook.

Lately, this trick hasn't worked. What I have found through testing is that some S-video cables work with this trick and some do not. I am not always going to be able to connect to a terminated TV monitor... so the Big Question is:

*How can I overide the computer's need to check that the S-Video output is connected to a TV and allow a connection (ie; enable video through the S-video connection)?
And... can I make the TV Clone mode (dual display on both the notebook LCD and TV) the default mode every time I boot?*

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks.

~ Steve


----------

